# Newbie from Upstate NY



## Beregondo (Jun 21, 2011)

Welcome, Cheryl.

Nice to have another upstater here!


----------



## beemilk (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi Cheryl

Great having you here. Sounds like you are off to a good start.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site and good luck to us!


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi Cheryl - These guys are all trying to lure you in.....this isn't a hobby it's a nature addiction you'll never recover from. Do you want to spend your summers realizing you are staring at the entrance of your hive with total fasciantion for hours at a time, working with one of the most amazing social cultures you'll ever encounter, driving around looking for every flower in bloom and then stopping to see if there is a honey bee working it. Then comes the time you'll "come out of the bee closet" at work talking about trying to find or buy queens and discussing brood patterns with co-workers who have not idea and will think you've totally flipped out. Have you considered the hours and hours you will wile away here on beesource listening and sharing with memembers who care only that one more member somehow makes what we do seem normal? Then comes winter - months and months of cabin fever worried about a bunch of insects like they are pets or when the addicition gets really deep, like family (did I say that out loud?) No Cheryl, for you it's not to late, you can still save yourself -  Welcome to beekeeping at any rate - Remember you were warned!


----------



## CherylO (Feb 21, 2013)

I am on the Eastern side of the state near the Vermont border. Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## CherylO (Feb 21, 2013)

I only hope so. Now if the weather and the bees will co-operate...........


----------



## CherylO (Feb 21, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome. I think luck will have more to do with success than all the books....


----------



## CherylO (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Joel, Thank you for the welcome.. I fear it is already too late. My friends already have asked if I am afraid or getting stung.....maybe a tiny bit...but more afraid of the "girls getting sick or hurt". I have always stopped what i was doing to observe the creatures and the flowers. But at least now I'll have a plausible excuse for sitting and watching...LOL. My co-workers already know more about bees than they want but, they are too polite to stop me from educating them. Every time I learn something facinating...I share. I can actually take my tablet out to where my hive will be situated and share with the girls what all of you are saying..... i have two daughters and they contributed ...Bee Bible and Beekeeping books....afraid it's already too late....


----------



## Bill Davis (Jul 16, 2012)

Joel said:


> Hi Cheryl - These guys are all trying to lure you in.....this isn't a hobby it's a nature addiction you'll never recover from. Do you want to spend your summers realizing you are staring at the entrance of your hive with total fasciantion for hours at a time, working with one of the most amazing social cultures you'll ever encounter, driving around looking for every flower in bloom and then stopping to see if there is a honey bee working it. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Ha!! :applause: These guys have said it so well. 
Welcome & enjoy!!


----------



## JonnyBeeGood (Aug 2, 2012)

Ha!! :applause: These guys have said it so well. 
Welcome & enjoy!!


----------



## No-sage (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi Cheryl,

I work in N. Greenbush and live in Niskayuna. See you at a SABA meeting sometime.

Keith


----------



## MtnMama (Feb 20, 2013)

CherylO said:


> My co-workers already know more about bees than they want but, they are too polite to stop me from educating them. Every time I learn something facinating...I share. ...


haha - you sound like me. I mean, really, how could they NOT want to know!? 
Welcome to the forums! Sounds like you're off to a great start!


----------



## CherylO (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi MtnMomma, thanks for the welcome. Exactly they are such facinating beings who wouldn't want to know all about them.....


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, Cheryl!


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

cheryl beekeeping is an adiction. give a beekeeper some bees, and what doe's he/she wants .. MORE BEES ! but thats all right, there is always someone here to help. welcome


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the addition. I think there is a 12 Skep program of recovery.









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKGXL0J9V7k


----------

